# Suanovil vs Tylan



## irishsyndicate (Sep 19, 2008)

What is the best treatment for respiratory?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I found the aureomycin concentrate and tylan work well together.

You can also use the aureomycin in conjunction with suanovil for effective treatment.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

irishsyndicate said:


> What is the best treatment for respiratory?


Again, I would suggest reading the writings of a vet on this subject, and one who knows pigeons. Dr. Walker covers the topic of the various respiratory issues facing pigeons. I found his notes on cause, care, prevention and treatment etc. invaluable. 

http://www.auspigeonco.com.au/

I don't mean to be a commerical for him or his products, but I think it is important to understand what the professional medical community has to say on the issue, and not just the personal experience of a fancier.


----------

